# Are those leashes w/locks on them worth it?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

normally i just use a leash to keep the board from flying down the hill, and thats when i DO use it, but a leash that acts like a bike chain lock thing sounds like a decent idea. but then again how much more is it? you could always just store it with the mountain if they have a board check


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

leashes are shit - i wouldn't use them

locks are useful if you cannot sort out a friend to keep an eye on your stuff when you go for a piss or whatever and your resort is full of thieves....

but frankly, why you would be up a hill without the thing strapped to your feet beats me! ride it... don't leave it lying around!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I never understood the need for a leash, you are already strapped into the board. If your bindings are letting the board fall off your feet a leash is the last of your problems. SOMEONE explain why you need a leash, i am really curious


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

danemeyer20 said:


> SOMEONE explain why you need a leash, i am really curious


Because of stupid people that unstrap from their bindings for whatever reason and let their board go flying down the hill. I saw two loose boards at Snowbowl last weekend, and I stopped another down by the lift lines.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

scottland said:


> Because of stupid people that unstrap from their bindings for whatever reason and let their board go flying down the hill. I saw two loose boards at Snowbowl last weekend, and I stopped another down by the lift lines.


yea, basically they come standard on rental boards, and i believe those are the only people that need to actually use them, becuase of that. a lot of my local slopes have up signs that say all snowboarders need leashes, but nobody ever enforces that rule.

lol, i remember riding up a chairlift, and about 50 feet away, parrallel to my chairlif was another chairlift with a slope beneath it. some kid with a rental board unstraped for some reason and his board went flying into the woods. there was some guy that worked there ridding up the chairlif at the same time, and after he stopped laughing, he told the kid to put his leash on so that wouldn't happen again. only time i have actually seen that rule inforced.

its a great rule and is there for a reason. to keep a board with the new rider at all times, but if you know what you are doing and know your board is gonna stay straped in till you get to the bottom of the slope, then i see no need for it.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

if anything skiers should have leashes.

that being said, i did lose my board once, on my first day of riding way back in the day


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

i've only seen a board go flying once, an older chick ate it (not real hard) and the thing came off. 

wtf? how does that even happen?

i'm not really diggin' the need for a leash, i like the idea of a lock though. just seemed like a useful combo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

ive seen a ski go bootin down a hill pretty good, i guess the binding stayed in the clipped in position so the arms didnt pop down... at the bottom of the run there is about a 10 foot embankment then some spruce trees and parking lot... ski ended up in the windshield of a jeep

the place i usually ride at used to be pretty stickler about leashes but it seems like they have become more lax about it lately, or maybe its just shitty employees.


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

Odds are that chick had step in (clicker) bindings, and those are prone for popping loose. If for some crazy reason you still have clickers, then yes, get absolutely get a leash. But it's virtually impossible for two strap-in bindings to both break loose. And if you hit the ground hard enough for that to happen, you've probably got bigger problems than you board flying down the hill. 

If you have a decent head on your shoulders, and know not to take off your board while on a slope where it has a chance of getting away from you, you can probably do without a lease. Also, if you set your board down, always put it across the fall line, and always BINDING-SIDE DOWN!!


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

squishydonut said:


> Anyone have experience with those leashes with the 3 digit combo lock built in?
> 
> Worth it over a $6 regular leash?


you're better off just buying a lock and keeping it in your jacket pocket


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

the only time my board ever went flying down the hill was when on a really cold day one of my crap old sims bindings broke and i fell and the other one ripped of the board. A leash wouldnt have helped then since the bindings were still atached to my feet.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah just buy a small lock and key.I bought one og those combination locks and for some reason couldnt open the lock after taking a break,so I had to chew the lock off. yes chew...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

lol @laz. you chewed it off? aren't those things made out of like high-tensile steel wiring?, i just took those words and smashed em together if you didnt notice .

now that we're on bad run-away board experiences i recall a couple kids over in mammoth thinking it would be cool to not wear the leashes on the rental click ins. OOPS BIG MISTAKE! the clicks come undone they eat shit and the board goes flying down the hill; nails some old lady in the ankle and snaps her ankle. kids get suspended for a while. serves them right for not listening to the rental rules


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

ecave84 said:


> the only time my board ever went flying down the hill was when on a really cold day one of my crap old sims bindings broke and i fell and the other one ripped of the board. A leash wouldnt have helped then since the bindings were still atached to my feet.


damn, one broke and the other ripped of the board? sounds like a pretty shitty setup you were riding, no offense.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

they ONLY time i have ever seen a run away plank was when someone fell over whilst carrying it; in which case a leash wouldn't have been in use anyways.

the idea of the leash was born from ignorance and its suggestion of being 'necessary' is perpetuated by skiers! 

point is, when riding your average hill it serves no purpose. when off piste; being more vulnerable to avalanche, it creates a problem, because if a slab lets go, you need to get rid of your board and a leash is just another thing to have to undo to try save your life.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

only time i would use a leash is with flow bindings. i remembert i had the original flows and they were really clunky, so i couldnt put a leash on laces. i was going down the hill and i hit some ice and fell and started sliding. i was somehow sliding on my back, going head first and both flows came unlatched. luckily i managed to catch up to my board and stop it. this probly probably isnt as big a deal now with better designs and stuff.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

crazyface said:


> only time i would use a leash is with flow bindings. i remembert i had the original flows and they were really clunky, so i couldnt put a leash on laces. i was going down the hill and i hit some ice and fell and started sliding. i was somehow sliding on my back, going head first and both flows came unlatched. luckily i managed to catch up to my board and stop it. this probly probably isnt as big a deal now with better designs and stuff.


goin' with the flow(s).


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> damn, one broke and the other ripped of the board? sounds like a pretty shitty setup you were riding, no offense.


Have you ever seen a really old school sims board


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

flows make me wretch

anything that necessitates the use of a leash should be banned and burned


----------



## sushicat (Aug 15, 2007)

I have had two of those combo locks and I won't buy another one ever. The first one "forgot" its combination after a day of riding and woulndn't open. I had to take my binding off my board and unlace my boots to throw the piece of crap in the trash. 

The second one wouldn't open at the resort after I had locked mine and a friends board up. We did everything but give dna samples to get security to cut the cable for us. 

These were two different brands but the mechanism that sets the combination seemed really weak in both of them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

leashes amuse me.. i always where just so when someone ask to see it i dont have to f*** around and put one on but yeah my friend who swears by Flows  lol he took a hard heel side stop and BOTH of his bindings came un done and hes board went shooting down the hill and took out a small skier who flew into a small boarder who almost took out big skiier but he recovered...berely it was insanely funny and his bindings chit out on him like 5 more times that year. so i have learned not to buy flows


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

just get yourself a mini bakoda retractable lock. there like 10 bucks.


----------

